# Is there a spray wax/quick detailer you can apply to wet car?



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi guys,
Basically the type of water I have here in ireland means I get a lot of white spots on paint.

I am interested in something to spray on (over carnuba wax) while the car is wet which would give the car a deep gloss but also aid drying with a simple micribre towel.

Just want quickness and simplicity.

thanks


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

There is loads of products on the market one being Gyeon wet coat which you spray on a wet car and rinse it off. There are other similar products from different manufacturers on the market.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG Aqua wax is great - spray onto wet car after washed, helps as drying aid and adds some protection. 

I also use a 50/50 mix of this and Sonax BSD as a drying aid, which is very nice...


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use Opti-Seal as a drying aid - very hydrophobic and speeds up the process. It also works well on external glass but I exclude the windscreen because it has caused wiper judder in the past.

Overall, its a great product with reasonable longevity :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Dodo juice future Armour*

Dodo juice future Armour is great


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I spray prima hydromax on after washing use as a drying aid 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

You can apply any QD to a wet car you’ll just get differing results. If you’ve got one it’s worth giving it a go, just spray a bit and see what it does to the water. On some you’ll notice a good ‘water melting’ effect where it helps the water run off the paintwork. I had a bottle of the cheap demon shine stuff a couple of years ago this was great for it! Like the guys say there are other products that are specially designed to go on wet to repel water but even still these won’t rid you of all water spots. Auto finesse aqua coat being one worth checking out. Personally I’d get yourself a nice plush drying towel (I use the auto finesse aqua deluxe) to dry the car then go back over it with the QD of your choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

TurtleWax Wax it Wet. 

Really good value, and has the R&D heritage of a big brand so their claims on what it does are probably more likely. 

Or I sometimes use Power Maxed Summer Jacket at 3:1 dilution - that works out cheap as well - plus its a sealant rather than Wax based


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I use CP No1 Super Gloss as a drying aid


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

blackfire instant quick detailer
odk entourage
both leave a deep finish and work great as a drying aid


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> blackfire instant quick detailer
> odk entourage
> both leave a deep finish and work great as a drying aid


Both superb, blackfire especially.

Another I've used recently and really really rate is Scholl SW30. The finish this gives is magnificent.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

CarPro HydrO2. Spray on, rinse off. Can last months! Lasts me 1 month. Takes 1 minute to apply and rinse off the whole car!

Don't wash the car with gloss enhancers otherwise the HydrO2 will cause staining on the paint.


----------



## Roadru77er (Apr 2, 2011)

Rian said:


> Dodo juice future Armour is great


x2:thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Carpro H2O LITE I use it here in wet old Ireland at the moment. First time using it used 3/4 of a 1 litre bottle on BMW 728i maybe over applied but I gave it a good wash off with a power washer as some have noticed it leaving streaks if they used a hose to remove it and it was not strong enough.
regards
todds


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

No one else has said it so I will...Sonax BSD . If you have issues with spotting that stuff is brilliant and actually applies easier whilst drying. One of the best bargains in detailing imho. Once you have a layer on the water sheets off like it’s scared of the paint:lol:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use sonax bsd...adams detailing spray..or anglewax detail spray

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

PWOOD said:


> No one else has said it so I will...Sonax BSD . If you have issues with spotting that stuff is brilliant and actually applies easier whilst drying. One of the best bargains in detailing imho. Once you have a layer on the water sheets off like it's scared of the paint:lol:


I'm still a BSD fan / user. I used to dry - then apply afterwards via microfibre. Sometimes (Especially if over-applied or if the cloth was getting saturated)...it could get a little smeary in places.

So now i just use as a drying aid, spritzing onto the just rinsed bodywork, leaving for a few minutes and then dry as normal; which of course adds a layer as you dry.

Cheap and effective although possibly not the ultimate deep shine other QD's give. From the beading though; the protection is good enough for me.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Best QD I have used in ages is Koch Chemie Finnish Shine Exterior. with a limescale remover it eats water spots. leaves a deep glossy shine with a smooth finish. The last of my BSD is in the bin, This is way better.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> AG Aqua wax is great - spray onto wet car after washed, helps as drying aid and adds some protection.
> 
> I also use a 50/50 mix of this and Sonax BSD as a drying aid, which is very nice...


This.

I used AutoGlym AquaWax ( trade version Express wax) for a long time and its great. Easy to use, can go on all surfaces including rubber trim and gives a proper wax shine. It will last for about 10 days to 2 weeks before needing reapplying.

Have moved over to using Sonax BSD the same way as a drying aid and i think it is generally superior - gives a greater gloss and is much more durable - up to 2 months protection, in my experience, when used as a drying aid.

As Andy said, you can happily mix the 2 and you get some of the glossy sparkly of BSD with some of the warmer, real wax look from AquaWax.

I would think BSD is probably better for what you require, as it does seem to have some small degree of cleaning ability.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have just used hydrolite with some success on our silver qashqai which had no wax or other protection on. It went blotchy on our Audi TT which is black and was waxed........


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Radish293 said:


> Best QD I have used in ages is Koch Chemie Finnish Shine Exterior. with a limescale remover it eats water spots. leaves a deep glossy shine with a smooth finish. The last of my BSD is in the bin, This is way better.


Only issue with that is there are question marks over how LSP safe it is.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

